
Ask HN: Why do people want to “democratize” AI? - howon92
There seem to be a lot of big moves (including YC) in democratizing AI. In other words, they want to educate the general public to be aware of AI and provide data for free to build predictive models. But why would companies like Google or Facebook want to &quot;democratize&quot; AI? Isn&#x27;t it in their best interest not to do so to keep their unfair advantage?
======
DamonHD
AI is a very broad church.

The stuff that I use to make radiator valves 'smart' and save you money and
carbon is not at all the same as the smarts in a self-driving car or automatic
natural-language translation.

So I'm not sure that 'AI' is different to 'secret sauce' in your question.

Rgds

Damon

------
savethefuture
Because the hivemind is much more powerful than a select few. The more people
working on such tech the faster it will develop and the better and safer it
will be.

